# Luftwaffe aircraft with US Navy Bureau numbers!



## evangilder (Sep 12, 2009)

While looking some things up for a project I am working on, I came across a page of US Navy Bureau Numbers (BuNo) and stumbled on some interesting stuff:



> *121441 Messerschmitt Me 262B-1A*
> Captured Luftwaffe aircraft c/n 110639. Now on display at NAS Willow
> Grove, PA
> *121442 Messerschmitt Me 262A-1a/U3*
> ...



Looking through the rest of this list was interesting as there are some one of a kind prototypes during that time frame that I hadn't heard of before. Neat stuff.

US Navy and US Marine Corps BuNos--Third Series (120342 to 126256)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2009)

Fascinating post.

It's gut wrenching to see the ones just scrapped.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> It's gut wrenching to see the ones just scrapped.



Yes it is..... it's a shame someone didn't have the foresight to save these aircraft for posterity...

Good post, Eric.....

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 12, 2009)

What a cool find, Eric!

I have to agree about the rare birds sent to the scrap heap. Sad to see any pioneering aircraft junked, regardless of it's origins.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 12, 2009)

Great find Eric.


Wheels


----------

